# Number please.



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2017)

Can’t help but notice the chain of command here. Operators, supervisors and the big chief sitting at the desk. Note, air conditioning.....fans.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2017)

We've  come a long way Baby !   See my new cell phone?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2017)

When I got my first real job in 1972 the company still had a wooden switchboard similar to this one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2019)




----------

